# Agrar Simulator 2012



## Morwenth (11. November 2011)

Ich interessiere mich für den Agrar Simulator 2012 und habe eine News gelesen, dass er Ende diesen Monats erscheinen soll. Ich habe die Gold Version der letzten Ausgabe (2011) bei einem Kumpel gesehen und anspielen dürfen und ich war doch recht angetan. Es entspannt und dicke Landmaschinen zu fahren ist ohnehin ein Kindheitstraum^^
  Deswegen freue ich mich auch auf die  Ausgabe von 2012, zumal sich am Umfang so einiges getan haben soll.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Hey, ich bin doch nicht ganz alleine mit meiner Vorliebe für solche "Machwerke". 

Was mich bisher davon abgehalten hat, sowas zu kaufen, war die teils grottige Grafik. Gerade bei so einem Titel ist die IMO wichtig. Denn wenn das Hauptziel beim "Herumfahren", "Ernten", etc. besteht, dann sollte die Landschaft dazu schon sehr angenehm für´s Auge sein.
Die aktuellen Bilder sehen zumindest mal ansprechender aus, als bei diversen Konkurrenzprodukten...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. November 2011)

Bitte lesen:
Agrar Simulator 2011: Test (Simulation, PC) von 4players.de
Und da wird der 2012er sicher auch nicht viel besser sein.

Wenn schon dann den Original *Landwirtschafts-Simulator* von *Astragon*.
Ich selbst würde es zwar nicht spielen - aber ich kann verstehen das wenn sich jemand für die Materie interessiert es sicher viel Spass machen kann.
Aber wie gesagt - wenn schon dann das Original von 2011 oder - wenn er erscheint den 2012er.
Landwirtschafts Simulator 2011: Test, Fazit und Wertung (PC) | 4Players.de


----------



## Dramatica (15. November 2011)

Das wäre ja nun die Gelegenheit sich in Sachen Features an der Konkurrenz zu orientieren und dann Verbesserungen an der Franchise vorgenommen werden, so dass etwas wie die 2010 Version nicht mehr passiert. Mal gucken welche Wege die Reihe noch geht.


----------



## Morwenth (16. November 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Bitte lesen:


 
_*Achtung, Achtung! Hier spricht die Polizei. Bitte lesen!*       _

Ich denke das muss man alles mal ein bisschen relativieren. Ja, es stimmt das der Simulator am Anfang wirklich nicht gut war bzw. einfach verbuggt. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass 4Player sich da auch ein wenig unprofessionell verhalten hat zum Teil wenn man sich die Kommentare eines Redakteurs dort bzgl. des Simulators durchließt.... was ich getan habe nachdem ich deinen Link genutzt habe. Aber letztendlich hatte er auch wiederum recht, das Spiel war zunächst nicht spielbar. 

Es wissen aber auch nicht viele, dass die Gold Edition rausgekommen ist, welche zum einen die Bugs behoben haben und zum anderen noch Erweiterungen mit sich brachte. Genau das alles hat mir mein Kumpel erzählt, bei dem ich jetzt noch einmal  nachgefragt habe. Und als ich es bei ihm gespielt habe, gabs auch keine Probleme. Von daher kann man schon mal sagen, dass sie bestimmt dazu gelernt haben und 2012 bestimmt gleich von Anfang an gut wird. Wenn nicht sollen sie in der Hölle schmoren


----------



## Morwenth (30. November 2011)

Update:


So jetzt ist es ja rausgekommen:

  Also die Sorge, die hier geäußert wurde,  dass das Spiel verbuggt sein würde hat sich nicht bestätigt. Gleich nach Release haben die Entwickler auch Patches nachgelegt, naja ich empfinde das als positiv. Hab auch schon ne Runde mit meinem Kumpel im Multiplayer gedreht. 
  Fazit: Nichts mit Hölle und so


----------



## Tumblin (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann Morwnth da nur zustimmen. Buggs habe ich noch keine gefunden. Multiplayer bzw. Co-Op konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren, mache ich bei nächster Gelegenheit.

Gruß
Tumblin


----------



## Morwenth (22. Dezember 2011)

Tumblin schrieb:


> Ich kann Morwnth da nur zustimmen. Buggs habe ich noch keine gefunden. Multiplayer bzw. Co-Op konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren, mache ich bei nächster Gelegenheit.
> 
> Gruß
> Tumblin


 
Mach das mal. Ich habe das zwar erst ein Mal gespielt im Koop - aber war schon witzig das gemeinsam anzugehen. Es kamen ja glaube insgesamt 5 Patches und es sollte eigentlich frei von Kinderkrankheiten sein. Habe zumindest nichts irgendwo von großen Problemen gelesen und bei mir läufts, wie schon gesagt, ordentlich.


----------



## Tumblin (29. Dezember 2011)

So ich hab den Co-Op jetzt mal mit nem Freund getestet. Es macht wirklich Spaß. Gestartet haben wir mit einem Wettrennen ^^ im Anschluss daran haben wir 3 Stunden lang Felder gepflügt, etc. Zu zweit ist es nochmal was ganz anderes. Auch hier konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen. Also muss ich hier Morwenth auch wieder zustimmen, nach 5 Patches sollten die Kinderkrankheiten auch raus sein. 
Ich kann nur empfehlen, sollte man den Agrar Simulator haben, umbedingt den Co-Op ausprobieren.

Gruß
Tumblin


----------



## greyhound61 (9. Februar 2012)

*Super Simulation*

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit mit diesem Spiel beschäftigt und muß sagen, das ist wirklich gelungen. Es wird von Patch zu Patch besser und da kommen immer wieder neue Sachen rein. Es gibt einen Video Contest, bei dem man einen Gutschein gewinnen kann. Habe ich beim durchforsten der Community gesehen. 
http://www.agrar-simulator.de/FORUM.../p28838-video-contest-februar-2012/#post28838


----------



## maxpaine30 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich kann auch nur positives schreiben , es macht sehr viel Spaß und es ist wirklich mittlerweile erstklassig.
@Eol_Ruin das ist mal wieder klar nicht gestest aber seinen Senf dazu abgeben, wenn schon das Original ??
Fährst du auch das original Auto von damals ??  Spiel du mal LS


----------



## Mellsei (17. Februar 2012)

Schau mal 

>HIER<


Kannst dir gleich die Demo saugen  ​


----------



## Hobgoblin (11. April 2012)

Sieht cool aus, allerdings sind mir solche Agrar Simulatoren zu realistisch. Ich bleibe lieber mei meiner kunterbunten FarmKingdom


----------

